# GOT THE DEADZONE DIALED IN...........



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Finally got the dz 32 ready to go.........


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well how do you like it? Give some details on what you think of the bow.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

good setup


----------

